
LimeSDR funded, some hours left to still get a discounted SDR - mectors
https://www.crowdsupply.com/lime-micro/limesdr/updates/weve-made-it
======
rdslw
This is new kid on the block of Software Defined Radio.

More to be read about technology: [http://rtlsdr.org/](http://rtlsdr.org/)

One of the SDR portals: [http://www.rtl-sdr.com/](http://www.rtl-sdr.com/)

You can buy cheapest SDR for 20USD these days. Great to play, and there is
even a marvelous GNU Radio available
([http://gnuradio.org/](http://gnuradio.org/)) - Yikes :)

~~~
sschueller
Where can I get a $20 SDR?

~~~
methurston
The rtl-sdr dongle is available for around $25 on Amazon.

~~~
viraptor
$8.66, and I'm sure you can go lower. [https://www.amazon.com/DVB-T-
RTL2832U-RTL-SDR-Receiver-Compa...](https://www.amazon.com/DVB-T-RTL2832U-RTL-
SDR-Receiver-Compatible/dp/B00PDM76ZW)

Anything with RTL2832U + R820T will do.

------
sctb
Some recent discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610521)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11931072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11931072)

------
thom_nic
What's the motivator for EE's backing? Assuming it's not just a random
crowdfunding campaign they were feeling charitable to. Do they want their own
SDR to e.g. do network/ frequency analysis? Or advanced radio R&D?

~~~
mectors
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/flying-mobile-base-
stations-o...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/flying-mobile-base-stations-
other-telecom-innovations-maarten-ectors?trk=mp-author-card)

------
donretag
"some hours left to still get a discounted SDR"

Some hours and then several months.

